# Different Generations of SF M6



## Team Member

There has been much talk about the loved Surefire M6 for the past days.

But how many different versions is there of the M6?

I´ve seen 2, The Guardian and the one that I have, CombatLight..

Is there some more...?


----------



## ttran97

Team Member said:


> There has been much talk about the loved Surefire M6 for the past days.
> 
> But how many different versions is there of the M6?
> 
> I´ve seen 2, The Guardian and the one that I have, CombatLight..
> 
> Is there some more...?



There are 3 that I know of.. The two you mentioned and the one that says "Millennium Series M6". I have that one and the _MagnumLight _one.







And then there are the different bezels...flat, scalloped, crenellated. I only have the flat ones.


----------



## jayflash

Starflash gave me an M6 Millennium Series with the regular, flat, bezel. It only has four numbers after the A00 in the serial number. Would it be correct to assume that less than 10k M6s have been made?

How is the Magnum or Guardian version different?


----------



## ttran97

jayflash said:


> Starflash gave me an M6 Millennium Series with the regular, flat, bezel. It only has four numbers after the A00 in the serial number. Would it be correct to assume that less than 10k M6s have been made?
> 
> How is the Magnum or Guardian version different?




Mine only has 4 numbers after A00, too. But I have no idea how many M6s have been made. They could always just add more numbers. 

As far as I can tell, the Magnum and Guardian versions only differ in the name and engraving on the side of the body...and the bezel is probably updated to the scalloped/CB versions. 

I keep confusing which one came first...the Mill Series or the Magnum. I just know for sure that the Guardians are the current ones.


----------



## Brozneo

There is another thread around here which details the different versions of the M6 - from memory there is only three versions...

Where's Al when you need him!


----------



## Size15's

Christmas Parties... :drunk: :buddies:


----------



## ttran97

And here it is...all 3 generations of M6's! :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

Excellent picture, ttran97 :twothumbs I had only seen the MagnumLight and Guardian M6 until recently. Which do you prefer? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Team Member

:bow: Nice ttran97!!!


It seems that I have to get me some more M6s...


----------



## ttran97

Thanks guys! I just picked up the Guardian today from OpticsHQ...great people, great prices! The new bezel is pretty cool looking, but I think I like the name "MagnumLight" better. The one that I actually use, though, is the "Millennium Series M6" one and I have a beam cover on it.

I took some quick pics of the case that two of them will sit in, protected forever and ever... It's a Pelican 1200 (also bought from OHQ).


----------



## Tempest UK

You're not wanting to sell the Millennium Series M6 then?  I prefer the looks of that one to the others. Nice and simple.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## flashfan

So...any owners here of a MagnumTLight??? Yes, that's right, with a "T." If I recall correctly, it was a very early run of the M6 lights that contained a typo that didn't get caught. I guess "technically" it wasn't a different generation M6, just slightly different "name."


----------



## Illum

Al told of improvements and modifications between generations....do you mind stripping your lights down and tell us if theres any differences on the inside?

nude shots of surefires...I can't wait


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> You're not wanting to sell the Millennium Series M6 then?  I prefer the looks of that one to the others. Nice and simple.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest




nah, I'm hanging onto all of these. Although I have a ton of lights, only a few of them have actual meaning to me. The "MSM6" one was my first and the "MagnumLight" one was a gift from Tactical Warehouse for working on their webpages all those years ago. 

Plus, now I have a complete set of the series. No reason to buy a 4th M6 until Surefire makes some drastic changes.

The insides of all three look the same to me. Exact same battery holder, too. So I don't know what improvements there would be. Al will just have to get back from partying and clue us in.


----------



## DM51

That's an extremely nice trio. Maybe you should consider putting a scalloped (not fully crenellated) bezel on to the MagnumLight - then you would have a complete set of variations of bezel too.


----------



## KeyGrip

Ttran, that's a really nice setup you've got yourself there.


----------



## Size15's

...Compare TailCap switch contacts (for example)


----------



## ttran97

Size15's said:


> ...Compare TailCap switch contacts (for example)




I see what you mean, Al. Looks like they're different materials and the oldest one has a slightly different design.

From L to R: MagnumLight, Millennium Series, Guardian


----------



## Brozneo

KeyGrip said:


> Ttran, that's a really nice setup you've got yourself there.


 
Yep, I VERY jealous!!!! :sick2:


----------



## ttran97

Brozneo said:


> Yep, I VERY jealous!!!! :sick2:



Brozneo...it is I who should be jealous of you! You've got an M6 being modded by Milky!!! Now THAT will be one amazing light! :twothumbs


----------



## ttran97

I found a different M6 that I don't have! Leukos has it and I borrowed this from his post:







As you can see, it says "Millennium Series" on top, then only "M6" under the line. Man, now I want to get this!


----------



## Illum

ttran97 said:


> I see what you mean, Al. Looks like they're different materials and the oldest one has a slightly different design.
> 
> From L to R: MagnumLight, Millennium Series, Guardian




mmm :thinking, My magnumlight has the TC in the middle
and the body has both "Millennium Series" and "M6 Magnumlight" on it


----------



## ttran97

Illum_the_nation said:


> mmm :thinking, My magnumlight has the TC in the middle
> and the body has both "Millennium Series" and "M6 Magnumlight" on it



I think I may have swapped those two tailcaps a few years ago to get the anodizing to match...but I don't remember. :thinking: haha. Anyway, doesn't really matter. They're still great! :twothumbs


----------



## 1wrx7

I have a Guardian and a Magnumlight. Just checked the tailcaps and sure enough they're different. Both seem to work the same though.


----------



## Size15's

1wrx7 said:


> I have a Guardian and a Magnumlight. Just checked the tailcaps and sure enough they're different. Both seem to work the same though.


The old version didn't perform well under abusive conditions with regards to certainty of contact. No such problems with the current design (both in my experience)


----------



## jayflash

My Millennium (ca. 2001?) has an exposed, doughnut shaped, positive, contact surrounding the center, negative, contact on the bottom of the battery carrier. I'm surprised it's not covered with an insulator because a short between the bottom contacts could be disastrous. Has this been changed in newer models?


----------



## JNewell

Size15's said:


> The old version didn't perform well under abusive conditions with regards to certainty of contact.


 
Is the older version the one in the center in the picture above?


----------



## Size15's

I don't recall exactly and I'm at my folks rather than at home so don't have all my M6's with me to compare.
I'll be able to do so in the New Year.


----------



## Team Member

Today I finally got my second M6 and quickly realized that I now have 2 of the same body..






.._what a huge problem...:shakehead


_


----------



## ttran97

Team Member said:


> Today I finally got my second M6 and quickly realized that I now have 2 of the same body..
> .._what a huge problem...:shakehead
> 
> 
> _



At least the bezels are different! Looks awesome, though! Congrats on joining the Multiple M6 Owner's Club! haha...


----------



## Team Member

Thanks ttran97!

I guess that I could need another one thou..

Different body and flat bezel..._maybe._.....


----------



## eshishlo

Is it possible to post pictures of the different generations and the differences in each light? As well as the benefits.


----------



## ttran97

eshishlo said:


> Is it possible to post pictures of the different generations and the differences in each light? As well as the benefits.



Well, in post 7, I took a picture of all 3 of my M6's, each one being a different "generation". The only external differences are the engravings on the sides, and the newest ones had either a scalloped bezel or crenellated bezel. The old ones had the flat bezels, as seen in my pictures. The other thing that changed are the tailcaps. Newer tailcaps were improved for better contact when pressed.


----------



## eshishlo

The reason I asked about the different generations of M6's is because I just picked one up that is like the one you posted in post 21. I just wanted to see if anyone else had one like that. 

MillenniumSeries 
------M6------


----------



## ttran97

eshishlo said:


> The reason I asked about the different generations of M6's is because I just picked one up that is like the one you posted in post 21. I just wanted to see if anyone else had one like that.
> 
> MillenniumSeries
> ------M6------



Yeah, that one looks like the only one that I don't have. There might be other variations...but I don't think so. Maybe that was the last one before they switched to calling the M6 the "Guardian". Congrats on getting a nice, unique M6! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

So far it looks like there are four variations....interesting.


----------



## Solscud007

ttran97 said:


> At least the bezels are different! Looks awesome, though! Congrats on joining the Multiple M6 Owner's Club! haha...





I just picked up my M6 on clearance for $270 USD. But mine looks like this one

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/7598/surefirem6orhg1.jpg

It has the neutered looking strike bezel.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> It has the neutered looking strike bezel.


The standard M3 and Millennium TurboHead bezels feature scallops.
The "-CB" versions (Crenelated Bezel) are also known as the Strike Bezels.
The 6PDL and E2DL are members of this family too.


----------



## Patriot

ttrans97, do you now have all four versions or are you still missing the Guardian? You known that I want your "Millennium Series" don't you? I can send you a Guardian tube and what ever else you need.


----------



## ttran97

Patriot36 said:


> ttrans97, do you now have all four versions or are you still missing the Guardian? You known that I want your "Millennium Series" don't you? I can send you a Guardian tube and what ever else you need.



Hey Patriot...I traded away my Guardian to Leukos for the one that says "Millennium Series --*-- M6". So I'm still stuck at 3 M6's and missing the Guardian w/scalloped bezel. Once I get enough funds, I'll pick one up and that way, I'll have all 4 body types and all 3 bezel types...flat, scalloped, and crenallated. And then of course, I'll be getting one of RPM's Ti bezels. 

I'm gonna have to pass on your offer. I guess I'm not really in a hurry to pick up my fourth M6 since the Guardians are everywhere, and I don't think anyone really _needs_ 4...:naughty:

Plus, you'll have to wait in line behind others that have been eye-ing my "Millennium Series M6" light for a while, such as Team Member and TempestUK. hehe. I don't understand why that particular model is so hard to find. Am I the only one around here that has that??? I don't recall anyone else having one either. Hmm. :thinking:

This is what I currently have:


----------



## Solscud007

what is the difference between scallops and CB? or what exactly is scallops?


----------



## generic808

Solscud007 said:


> I just picked up my M6 on clearance for $270 USD. But mine looks like this one
> 
> http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/7598/surefirem6orhg1.jpg
> 
> It has the neutered looking strike bezel.



Where did you get it for $270, if you don't mind me asking? I'd like to pick one up if it's at that price.


----------



## Solscud007

generic808 said:


> Where did you get it for $270, if you don't mind me asking? I'd like to pick one up if it's at that price.





Sent you PM. but for the others out there, it was a lucky deal at Cabela's Bargain Cave in Wheeling, WV. I saw it in their display case. it was set at $310 and when I asked to see it, the guy lowered the price to $270. so i figure, "hmm I could get a M3 for this price or I could get this ridiculously huge light"


----------



## TKC

*I have GOT to get myself an M6!! I have been wanting one for a long while now!!*


----------



## Patriot

TKC said:


> *I have GOT to get myself an M6!! I have been wanting one for a long while now!!*




Congrats! I'm sure you'll enjoy it greatly.


----------



## generic808

ttran97 said:


> Thanks guys! I just picked up the Guardian today from OpticsHQ...great people, great prices! The new bezel is pretty cool looking, but I think I like the name "MagnumLight" better. The one that I actually use, though, is the "Millennium Series M6" one and I have a beam cover on it.
> 
> I took some quick pics of the case that two of them will sit in, protected forever and ever... It's a Pelican 1200 (also bought from OHQ).


 
This pic is exactly what I was looking for! I was debating between the 1200 and 1300, but this pic helped me decide to go with the 1200. Thanks, Tung! :thumbsup: Did you just pick and pluck the entire cushion, or did you have to cut any sections?


----------



## mwaldron

No room for batteries in that 1200, and you're going to need a lot of batteries to feed those beasts!


----------



## generic808

Mine is for 1 M6 only so plenty of space for batteries :thumbsup: I'm not fortunate enough to own 4 of them like Tung


----------



## ttran97

generic808 said:


> This pic is exactly what I was looking for! I was debating between the 1200 and 1300, but this pic helped me decide to go with the 1200. Thanks, Tung! :thumbsup: Did you just pick and pluck the entire cushion, or did you have to cut any sections?



I picked & plucked out the top layer to put the M6's and bulb containers from LF. The containers are pretty cool and have foam inside them to protect the bulbs.

There's a bottom layer of foam underneath the lights. I cut out a rectangle and put like 10 batteries inside a plastic bag and lay them flat along the bottom. So with 6 batteries in each light and _12_ extra batteries, that's pretty good for an all-in-one box. 




generic808 said:


> Mine is for 1 M6 only so plenty of space for batteries :thumbsup: I'm not fortunate enough to own *4* of them like Tung



And for now, I only have 3.


----------



## kelmo

Your killing me!!!

4 Milkys and 3 M6s!

Why 10 batteries? Why not 12?!


----------



## ttran97

kelmo said:


> Your killing me!!!
> 
> 4 Milkys and 3 M6s!
> 
> Why 10 batteries? Why not 12?!



Correction...I do have 12 batteries in there. I just checked. I'll take a picture and post soon. 


And I'm sure I have more than 4 Milkyspit lights...I just highlighted my favorite ones in my signature.


----------



## ttran97

The top layer of foam is about 4 blocks high. When you take out the shape for the M6, you should keep that extra piece and kind of cut it horizontally so that you can make a little bed for the M6 to lay down in. That prevents the M6 from sinking down too low. 

Then the bottom layer, you have to use a knife to cut out the square since the bottom foam is not pick & pluck.


----------



## mwaldron

Nice design, it just didn't seem like a good go-box without some spare power!

I bought a M6 with a pelican-like case (not sure if it's real pelican or not). I'm hoping it's a real pelican so I can order a new foam block and remake it. I would like mine to hold 1 M6 + Bulbs + 1 or 2 battery holders. 

I haven't yet decided if I'm going to go with RCR123's 2x18650s, 3x17640's or just standard 123A's for long term, it probably depends a great deal on the availability of battery holders...

I'd like to build my own NiMH regulated pack, but I can't find any regulation boards.


----------



## Tempest UK

ttran97 said:


> And for now, I only have 3.



But only a case to fit two  That just won't do! Buying _another_ case would be plainly ridiculous, so I should probably just take the extra M6...

Joking aside, that's a really nice case  Yours and DM51's have me wanting something to keep mine in.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## greenLED

ttran97 said:


> ...all 3 bezel types...flat, scalloped, and crenallated.


What's the difference between scalloped and crenallated?

My M6 has a flat bezel, BTW. It's somewhere in a moving box right now, or I'd check to see what the engraving looks like.


----------



## Tempest UK

greenLED said:


> What's the difference between scalloped and crenallated?
> 
> My M6 has a flat bezel, BTW. It's somewhere in a moving box right now, or I'd check to see what the engraving looks like.



The crenellated bezel is the Combat Bezel/Strike Bezel (M6-CB). Think along the lines of 6PD, E2DL etc.

"Scalloped" is the standard bezel for the M6. Same basic shape as the -CB version but far less exaggerated.

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - solscud007's photos show the "scalloped" M6 well
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2548749&postcount=15


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> But only a case to fit two  That just won't do! Buying _another_ case would be plainly ridiculous, so I should probably just take the extra M6...



Well, those two in the case are unused and just there to look pretty. The one that I actually use is the lone M6 with the FM27 beam protector. No need for a case for that thing. Now, if I get a 4th M6, I still have a Blackhawk holster that I could leave that one in. Or get another Pelican 1200 case and have two cases with two in each.


----------



## Tempest UK

ttran97 said:


> Well, those two in the case are unused and just there to look pretty. The one that I actually use is the lone M6 with the FM27 beam protector. No need for a case for that thing. Now, if I get a 4th M6, I still have a Blackhawk holster that I could leave that one in. Or get another Pelican 1200 case and have two cases with two in each.



Looks like you're pretty much set then  I had forgotten about the flat (no scallops) M6 bezel...another one for the list.

I might just pick up another Guardian. I have a project planned for another one...there's a good chance it'll never get done, but any excuse eh? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> Looks like you're pretty much set then  I had forgotten about the flat (no scallops) M6 bezel...another one for the list.
> 
> I might just pick up another Guardian. I have a project planned for another one...there's a good chance it'll never get done, but any excuse eh?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Yeah, the flat bezel used to be the standard M6 bezel. I don't even know when they switched over to the scalloped. I was away from CPF for a few years and missed out. *sniff*

Any reason to pick up another M6 is a good reason to me! You should do what DM51 did...put all your M6's together and turn them on at once! That'll be nuts! 

DM51's M42:


----------



## Solscud007

ttran97 said:


> Yeah, the flat bezel used to be the standard M6 bezel. I don't even know when they switched over to the scalloped. I was away from CPF for a few years and missed out. *sniff*
> 
> Any reason to pick up another M6 is a good reason to me! You should do what DM51 did...put all your M6's together and turn them on at once! That'll be nuts!
> 
> DM51's M42:







WOW that is pretty crazy. Hey ttran, let me know if you want to swap heads. im looking for the more aggressive CB head.


----------



## ttran97

Solscud007 said:


> WOW that is pretty crazy. Hey ttran, let me know if you want to swap heads. im looking for the more aggressive CB head.



No thanks. I'm happy with the CB head that I have. If/when I pick up a new M6, I'll just get one like yours with the scallops.


----------



## Solscud007

had to try haha


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: for clarifying, Tempest. 

Yup, my M6 is an earlier model. My good friend Topper gave me that one.


----------



## ttran97

greenLED said:


> :thanks: for clarifying, Tempest.
> 
> Yup, my M6 is an earlier model. My good friend Topper gave me that one.



What do you mean by "earlier model"? What does the inscription on the side say?? Many inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gallagho

Hi Guys,

I guess this is the right thread?

I just picked up an M6 off fleabay for £106 delivered,
with new a MN21 & MN20 The light had never been used?! Very Pleased 

Anyway it says "Millennium Series" M6 MAGNUMTLIGHT and "Laser Products" on the tailcap. It's one powerful Tlight?!

I guess this is quite an old model? Is this likely to have the tailcap problems mentioned?

Also anybody tried replacing the lexan?

TIA,

Owen


----------



## mwaldron

gallagho said:


> I just picked up an M6 off fleabay for £106 delivered,
> with new a MN21 & MN20 The light had never been used?! Very Pleased



Great find!



gallagho said:


> Anyway it says "Millennium Series" M6 MAGNUMTLIGHT and "Laser Products" on the tailcap.



Very great find, someone will probably offer to trade with you shortly, and if you plan to use it as a daily use light you might want to consider their offer. Collectors around here get warm and fuzzies from different laser inscriptions on the body and yours isn't made anymore. 



gallagho said:


> I guess this is quite an old model? Is this likely to have the tailcap problems mentioned?



I'm kinda new, but I don't know of any tailcap problems with the M6's of any generation. Most of the Surefire tailcap problems are confined to their older clickie tailcaps. Twisties like the M6 as far as I can tell are rock solid reliable. Someone will be along any second to correct me on that...



gallagho said:


> Also anybody tried replacing the lexan?



Same thing about being new, but I believe all M6 bezels are fitted with Pyrex glass lenses and aluminum reflectors in order to stand up to the heat generated by the minature sun that is the MN21.


----------



## ttran97

*gallagho*...What? You're kidding, right? MAGNUM*T*LIGHT for roughly $212 USD??? That's an AMAZING deal! Those are rare screw-ups from at least 4 or 5 years ago. Quite a collector's item! I guess if you count those bodies, there would be 5 different types of inscription on the side of the M6. Wow!

If I were you, I would keep it new and mint as much as possible. I'm sure you could easily double the amount of money you paid for it if you tried to sell. Take a picture and post here when you get a chance!


----------



## Tempest UK

PM sent 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## mwaldron

Tempest UK said:


> PM sent
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I was surprised it took you so long Tempest, he's even on your side of the pond!


----------



## ttran97

Tempest UK said:


> PM sent
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



oh why oh why do i have to be broke???? agh! haha. *Tempest*, if you end up getting that MAGNUMTLIGHT, that definitely trumps my lowly Millennium Series M6 light!


----------



## gallagho

Here it is, the name on the side was very difficult to photograph. The leters are sandblasted but not filled with paint? So I used macro


















Is the last photo the serial number or SF patent number?

Owen


----------



## Tempest UK

The last number (Axxxx) is the serial number 

It's odd that the lettering should be so hard to see.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

Why would the lettering be sandblasted??? Man. Maybe the original owner didn't like having the misspelled inscription and tried to get rid of it.


----------



## Tempest UK

Maybe gallagho just means the lettering has been "etched" into the light, but doesn't have the bright white appearance like normal? If the whole area actually has been sandblasted to _remove_ something, then that is very strange indeed.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## gallagho

Sorry, bad my description. 

I don't think its been adulterated. The lettering looks like it's been applied by SF, laser ablation(?) rather than sand blasting 

It just has less contrast than later models, SF put less/no paint on I imagine? It looks fine by eye as you can tilt the M6. It just doesn't photograph that well.

Owen


----------



## Tempest UK

Ah, that makes more sense  I've got SureFires with quite a range of contrast/clarity in the lettering. The more recent ones certainly seem to be more consistently bright/clear, though.


----------



## DM51

Maybe it has just worn off through use. The lettering on one of my M6s has already worn noticeably from the clean white it used to be.

Questions:
1. Is that misprint with the 'T' very rare? 
2. Does serial # A00244 mean it is a very early one? 
3. Surely that reference to a lexan lens is incorrect? Should be pyrex, I think.

I think we need Size15s to adjudicate here!


----------



## gallagho

Just had a quick check the lens is 100% lexan!

Yep, Size 15 the rescue 

Owen


----------



## mwaldron

It doesn't look sandblasted to me, I think there would be damage to the surrounding finish if they had tried that. It looks like someone just didn't like the white print and tried to mute it, perhaps with a sugar cube or similar process.

It would certainly be easy enough to restore...

I thought the MagnumTLight wasn't the rarest one, I there was one significantly more rare, is in only 1 known on CPF. I can't remember which one it is now... I've ready way too many M6 threads recently.


----------



## Tempest UK

mwaldron said:


> I thought the MagnumTLight wasn't the rarest one, I there was one significantly more rare, is in only 1 known on CPF. I can't remember which one it is now... I've ready way too many M6 threads recently.



It's not the rarest. Maybe you're thinking of the "M2 Magnum Light" which was the forerunner to the M6, before it was produced. It had a black finish.

I believe there's also a bare M6 around here, too.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## greenLED

Tempest UK said:


> I believe there's also a bare M6 around here, too.


Larry (tvodrd) has one of those.


----------



## Size15's

gallagho said:


> I guess this is quite an old model?


Yep, if we assume that SureFire starts it's serial numbers at zero and counts up, then A00244 makes it one of the first M6's SureFire produced.
Note that proto-type and development stages had this light being called the M2 and in black finish (Black HA from what I can tell)



gallagho said:


> Is this likely to have the tailcap problems mentioned?


The two problems I believe were the contact reliability - both the TailCap and MB20 were modified in later versions of the M6.
And the tightness of the TailCap/body threads - quality of the o-ring seals was less ideal. This was also addressed quite quickly through an inline modification.



gallagho said:


> Also anybody tried replacing the lexan?


With what? SureFire doesn't offer a replacement kit.
During field-testing of the proto-type M3T I managed to hit the TurboHead so hard with a small hand axe that the Lexan window popped right out. The lamp kept burning without issue.
It's not friendly to remove and replace the same Lexan window - you'll get stress cracks (internal) and whatnot.


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> I believe there's also a bare M6 around here, too.


An old CPF Moderator Jahn Projects has some bare (or perhaps clear-coated) SureFires including and M6 and an M3 as well I seem to recall. Damn that was years ago!


----------



## Size15's

My first M6 had a Lexan window - I was always concerned it would melt but it never did. I guess the bezel was large enough to sink the heat unlike the smaller 9P etc bezels back when they were Lexan too.


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> An old CPF Moderator Jahn Projects has some bare (or perhaps clear-coated) SureFires including and M6 and an M3 as well I seem to recall. Damn that was years ago!



Cool, I didn't know thre was a bare M3 floating about. Did he take any pictures of them?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Cool, I didn't know thre was a bare M3 floating about. Did he take any pictures of them?


That's a big ask. I really don't recall. I doubt it.


----------



## Illum

I don't have info on any of this, I saved the pictures to by CPF folder, but did not include an user name where I saved them from...only numbers
I think this what you mean by bare?












As for a bare M6, I only recall tvodrd's silver M6
posted here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2273218&postcount=10
pic rehosted






Tempest UK said:


> It's not the rarest. Maybe you're thinking of the "M2 Magnum Light" which was the forerunner to the M6, before it was produced. It had a black finish



Size15's pic




I highly doubt its the forerunner of the M6...well, for the body anyway.
If you recall Gizmo's GENERATION5 "M6" body




I believe theres a GENERATION1 body somewhere that initialized the design for the M6 we see today. why am I so confident about this? I dunno...but I do know theres a GENERATION4 body floating around.





Based on the GENERATION bodies, it may be safe to assume the M6 didn't originate with a turbohead at start


----------



## M.S

The Generation5 light seems to have head with many leds surrounding the bulb, what head is that? Was it ever produced?


----------



## Tempest UK

Thanks for posting the pictures of the bare SureFires, Illum 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Thanks for everybody sharing the photos.

The models with 'generation' on them are proto-types _since_ the M6 (not before). They explore HID and integrating low beam LEDs and use of rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> The models with 'generation' on them are proto-types _since_ the M6 (not before). They explore HID and integrating low beam LEDs and use of rechargeable batteries.



I thought they might be. Another glimpse into the world of SureFire prototypes.

Interesting that the Generation 4 body is slightly longer than that of the M6. I assume because it is housing a different power supply. Maybe even some electronics? :thinking:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> Interesting that the Generation 4 body is slightly longer than that of the M6. I assume because it is housing a different power supply. Maybe even some electronics? :thinking:


I'm thinking of a village in Drenthe, Netherlands


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> I'm thinking of a village in Drenthe, Netherlands



This might be the wrong thread to start planning a holiday home 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

Tempest UK said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures of the bare SureFires, Illum
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest







Tempest UK said:


> Interesting that the Generation 4 body is slightly longer than that of the M6. I assume because it is housing a different power supply. Maybe even some electronics? :thinking:



Also note that the switch is recessed, not protruded...by what I see from mag HIDs it is possible to slap a ballast into the M6's body without hammering or grinding. 

Size15s, :thanks: for that bit of explanation...perhaps GENERATIONx is used to distingish it away from the M6...I read it backwards and thought this was the "prototype" in the same manner as your PROTOTYPE HA U2:thumbsup:



Size15's said:


> Thanks for everybody sharing the photos.
> 
> The models with 'generation' on them are proto-types _since_ the M6 (not before). They explore HID and integrating low beam LEDs and use of rechargeable batteries.



so these GENERATION builds are the predecessors of what we see as BEASTs today?:devil::nana:


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> Also note that the switch is recessed, not protruded...by what I see from mag HIDs it is possible to slap a ballast into the M6's body without hammering or grinding.



I can't even see a recessed switch there - perhaps (seeing as it is only a prototype) it didn't have one fitted at all

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> I can't even see a recessed switch there - perhaps (seeing as it is only a prototype) it didn't have one fitted at all
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


That is certainly possible...


----------



## Patriot

Tempest UK said:


> Interesting that the Generation 4 body is slightly longer than that of the M6. I assume because it is housing a different power supply. Maybe even some electronics? :thinking:




Yes, it appears to be one more finger segment in length or about 18mm. Imagine how neat it would be if they're would have released something like that or a regulated M6 plus multiple LEDs. There I go dreaming again....
:sigh:


----------



## Illum

Tempest UK said:


> I can't even see a recessed switch there - perhaps (seeing as it is only a prototype) it didn't have one fitted at all
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



now that I think about it....it could very well be the "butt-plug" design we see on the hellfire, maybe it wasn't intended to have an internal power supply or a design for a remote switch to be used.


----------



## Size15's

Illum_the_nation said:


> now that I think about it....it could very well be the "butt-plug" design we see on the hellfire, maybe it wasn't intended to have an internal power supply or a design for a remote switch to be used.


The proto-type had its own internal power.


----------



## Illum

okay okay, lets go back to the M6

I didn't know the MAGNUMTLIGHT gallagho posted dated back when Surefire was still under Laser Products...so it must mean my MagnumLight was somewhere around the batch of magnumlights that were made after the change of company title


----------



## Tempest UK

So could we piece together a timeline for all the different "versions" of the M6? Guardian, MagnumLight, MagnumtLight, Millennium Series M6, Millennium Series -----*----- M6, Laser Products tailcaps...what order did they come in? Perhaps even figure out when the flat bezel was replaced by scalloped, and when the -CB bezel was introduced 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

first we need a spreadsheet for all the M6s we have on the forum....
then have someone carbon date the anodizing:nana:


heres what I know from reading the Bible
1996 catalog still uses the SRTH[?] heads so we know for sure no m6 was produced before or during 1996, its interesting to know surefire advertised this rechargeable lights as having 21st century battery charging technology:laughing: [Reference 1996 illumination catalog, P20]

2002 catalog, M6s are [Millennium Series -----*----- M6 MAGNUMLIGHT] two line, with flat bezel

2003 catalog M6s are [Millennium Series -----*----- M6] two line
P65 shows M6 with a flat bezel

2004 catalog M6's are [Millennium Series M6] Single line
P45 shows M6 with a flat bezel

2005 catalog M6s are [Millennium Special Operation Series -- M6 GUARDIAN] two lines, surefire logo was marked by crosshair
P32 shows crenellated bezel on M6

2006 catalog also [Millennium Special Operation Series -- M6 GUARDIAN] two lines
P33 shows Strike Bezel turbohead
P35 shows crenellated bezel on M6

2007 catalog also [Millennium Special Operation Series -- M6 GUARDIAN] two lines surefire logo marked by two parabolas on the top and lower center
P41 shows Strike Bezel turbohead
P43 shows crenellated bezel on M6

2008 catalog also [Millennium Special Operation Series -- M6 GUARDIAN] two lines


----------



## Patriot

Illum_the_nation said:


> first we need a spreadsheet for all the M6s we have on the forum....
> then have someone carbon date the anodizing:nana:





I wonder if the MAGNUMTLIGHT is from the Jurassic Period.


----------



## Illum

Patriot36 said:


> I wonder if the MAGNUMTLIGHT is from the Jurassic Period.



LOL 

In all seriousness its probably not going to be carbon dating on flashlights...but if [and only if] we can calculate the rate at which aluminum oxidizes below the layer of anodizing I think measuring the amount of aluminum oxide might be able to put light bodies in the ball park with sequential order...if not we'll just have to assume the lights are etched in order of their serial. 

It may be very likely that the serials are batch numbers like that of the Fenix lights...If thats the case, we're in trouble

My M6 is marked with Surefire + parabolas, A004110
Millennium Series -----*----- M6 MAGNUMLIGHT

I'm inclined to think my M6 originated back in 2002 but my owner's handbook is marked (c) Surefire LLC 2001 All Rights Reserved:shrug:


----------



## JNewell

One caveat on the catalog pics - there's no guarantee that SF would re-shoot pics if they'd changed the markings on a light. So, a picture in the 2005 catalog could be a 2003 light... :sigh:


----------



## DM51

You don't have to go to all that trouble with carbon dating the HA. Just run a DNA test on the lumens. 

They are different for each light, and it's quite easy to tell the how old light is from the DNA. It doesn't matter whether you use old or new lumens, the result will be the same.

LOL


----------



## Illum

JNewell said:


> One caveat on the catalog pics - there's no guarantee that SF would re-shoot pics if they'd changed the markings on a light. So, a picture in the 2005 catalog could be a 2003 light... :sigh:



I figured this was something to be of concern since Size15s mentioned the C2D, M2D lights that were supposedly regulated versions of the modern day C2 and M2 lights went through the photo-shoot but never made it to production. Hence I wrote it as <date> catalog pic, not <date> pic



DM51 said:


> You don't have to go to all that trouble with carbon dating the HA. Just run a DNA test on the lumens.
> 
> They are different for each light, and it's quite easy to tell the how old light is from the DNA. It doesn't matter whether you use old or new lumens, the result will be the same.
> 
> LOL



that would only work if the M6 in question was using the STOCK lamp it came with when it was assembled
:nana:

interesting thing too...perhaps all this research maybe able to tell us when surefire stopped making "purple" colored lamps:candle:

We have Size15s to assist us, but wheres user 218?
He should be able to help better than Size15s


----------



## Tempest UK

Oh my, so there are even different versions of the Guardian :green:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

now that I think about it...not only is there a 
MAGNUMTLIGHT 
vs.
MAGNUMLIGHT 

to worry about theres also a
Millennium Series
M6 Magnumlight 
vs.
Millenium Special Operations Series
M6 GUARDIAN
U.S. PATENTS 622138, 6345464

to worry about
note Millenium?


----------



## Patriot

Here are the 5 main different versions of lights marked "M6" There are subcategories for the GUARDIAN, but all the them have the same words etched. 


 Millennium Series
M6 MAGNUM*T*LIGHT

 Millennium Series
M6 MAGNUMLIGHT

Millennium Series M6 (straight across)

Millennium Series (stepped, as I refer to it)
M6

 Millenium Special Operations Series 
M6 GUARDIAN


----------



## Size15's

I've still got quite a few colour-coded lamp assemblies...


----------



## Illum

theres a [Millennium Series -----*----- M6] 
goes for $400 on BST too  
WITH a FM 17670 holder AND a MN61 lamp:nana:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177464


----------



## ttran97

Illum_the_nation said:


> theres a [Millennium Series -----*----- M6]
> goes for $400 on BST too
> WITH a FM 17670 holder AND a MN61 lamp:nana:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177464



I think that's what Patriot36 meant by:

Millennium Series (stepped, as I refer to it)
M6

Anyway, i already have that one.


----------



## Illum

*doh* ignore the PM I sent to you ttran97

should you PM Leukos?:nana:


----------



## greenLED

Illum_the_nation said:


> Millenium Special Operations Series
> M6 GUARDIAN
> U.S. PATENTS 622138, 6345464


That's what mine says. The box says:

"MILLENIUM (tm)"
M6 Guardian
250/500 LUMENS"

('tis the only SF box I've ever kept, BTW.)


----------



## ttran97

Illum_the_nation said:


> *doh* ignore the PM I sent to you ttrans97
> 
> should you PM Leukos?:nana:



I traded my Guardian for Leukos' Millennium Series --*-- M6

He said that he doesn't care what's on the side of the M6 so I don't think he'd be interested in that sale. hehe.


----------



## Solscud007

I am a little envious that mine is plain and common.


----------



## mwaldron

I am a little envious that mine is...



UPS said:


> CERRITOS,
> CA, US 07/12/2008 2:20 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN CERRITOS,
> CA, US 07/11/2008 10:55 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN RIVERSIDE,
> CA, US 07/11/2008 9:27 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> 07/11/2008 7:19 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN



...not going to be here until Thursday :mecry:


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> theres a [Millennium Series -----*----- M6]
> goes for $400 on BST too
> WITH a FM 17670 holder AND a MN61 lamp:nana:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177464



Might have just bought that 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## mwaldron

Grats Tempest! I'm still waiting to hear from him on the 17670 holder...


----------



## Illum

well well, eyes are ever watchful from the clouds above the marketplace aren't they?
As far as the 3x17670 configuration goes, I fear the excessive current draw from the LF-HO-M6R may wreak havoc on 17670s...as it was designed primarily to be used on 6xRCR123As that divides the current draw evenly within pretty low range.

I know my 17670s absolutely will not drive the WA1185, probably due to older cells. :candle:

as far as *JNewell* have told me, come to think of it...I dont have a clue where ttran97 found a *Millennium Series M6* _single lined_ M6 as depicted in 2004 catalog. IIRC I've never actually saw one like it on BST, even before BST went into CPFM


----------



## ttran97

Illum_the_nation said:


> as far as *JNewell* have told me, come to think of it...I dont have a clue where ttrans97 found a *Millennium Series M6* _single lined_ M6 as depicted in 2004 catalog. IIRC I've never actually saw one like it on BST, even before BST went into CPFM



I got my M6 for free from Tactical Warehouse (no longer in business). At the time, I was helping the owner with his webpage and stuff. This was way back in 2003 and early 2004, though. I think the light has held up pretty well over the years. If I had known that this would be so rare, I would have kept it a shelf king! But even today, it's still in great condition. Just a little bit of anodizing wearing off here and there. No dings or scratches. Gotta credit the FM27 for that. 

I honestly don't remember seeing any of these around either. How odd...

Some new pictures for you guys. The M6 looks really clean with the lettering all in one straight line.


----------



## Illum

you know ttran97...you might be the only one on the forum that has one like that [well, excluding PK]


----------



## Solscud007

I didnt want to starte another M6 thread. But I was wondering. Since the MN10 and M3 head works on the M6, does that mean I can use the KL2 as well?

What is the run time of the M6 on the MN10?

Why doesnt teh MN11 work?

If the KL2 head works what is its run time on the M6?


----------



## Illum

the KL2 can screw on sure...but I am unsure of whether the stock KL2 can handle the current/voltage.

Most of the KL2s on the forum have been modded into something else so finding one stock may be difficult and finding one with a person that has the capability to do a runtime test would be even more difficult.

Knowing that its 5mm LEDs, it might take awhile before you start noticing output differences...unless of course the 5mm LED overheads


----------



## Patriot

Oh Tung......... Look what I found...


----------



## ttran97

Patriot36 said:


> Oh Tung......... Look what I found...



Nice! So it's yours? The writing looks so faded though...and that tailcap's all messed up. haha. But it's certainly nice to know that my M6 isn't alone in this world... :candle:


----------



## Patriot

No, it's not mine actually. I didn't buy it because it was a little beat up. The other side was quite a bit worse too. The Serial number was 6433 which falls in fairly close to yours I think.


----------



## Team Member

Must_resist_not_to_buy_another_M6......:shakehead


..there is just 6 places where the M6 fits in my display stand..


----------



## jumpstat

Got my first M6 last Saturday. I am chuffed, it been running with primaries on MN21. For once stray cats/dogs run away .......... instead of stay put and squinting.

Even the wife likes it. 'This one looks like a torchlight' she said .......


----------



## Tempest UK

Team Member said:


> Must_resist_not_to_buy_another_M6......:shakehead
> 
> 
> ..there is just 6 places where the M6 fits in my display stand..



New display stand then :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tempest UK

New addition to my M6 family (now 5 strong):






Even has a cool low serial...






Just need the "Millennium Series M6" and I'm pretty much sorted 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## generic808

Geez, the two I have are B series lights. I had a couple of A's but decided to keep the B's because they're newer


----------



## Tempest UK

I don't think I've got a B serial number of _any_ of my lights. I haven't seen them all that often, either.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## generic808

I have a lot 6P's in the B serial number, and my two M6's. I order most of my stuff from Surefire direct so I guess it's the newest stuff?


----------



## Team Member

@ Tempest UK

:bow::twothumbs:rock:



..but now I really have to get me another M6...


----------



## Illum

Tempest UK said:


> New addition to my M6 family (now 5 strong):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even has a cool low serial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need the "Millennium Series M6" and I'm pretty much sorted
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
that is probably the nicest HA I've seen, should we call it HA-Desert Storm instead of HA-NAT?:naughty:


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> that is probably the nicest HA I've seen, should we call it HA-Desert Storm instead of HA-NAT?:naughty:



It's certainly _very_ different to the HA of the current M6s. I know older SureFire anodising was of a slightly different colour to what we see now, but this is a much bigger difference. 

I agree that it looks nicer 

I should point out that this isn't gallagho's Magnumtlight shown earlier in the thread...so there's two now 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51

Maybe I'm a bit off-topic with this, but I agree with you about the HA colors. Your latest M6 looks superb.

I prefer the older, rather hit-and-miss Surefire HA, where you got pale mixed with dark, and varying shades of green and other hues. Their more recent lights are a much more uniform dark gray, which is probably tecnichally more refined, but to me has less character. 

Some of my old 4-flats A2s have 4 distinctly different shades in each light - bezel, head, body and tailcap - and I wouldn't want them any other way!


----------



## Tempest UK

I thought I was the only one that actually liked the mix of HA shades on a light  

You have impeccable taste in anodising, sir.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## FredericoFreire

I'm looking to buy a M6 and have a few questions to ask. :thinking:

Is the M6 with flat bezel still in production? Or there are only the scalloped and crenallated being made?

How should look the package/box that comes with the flat bezel M6? The M6 enclosure has ever changed?

Thanks in advance for any inputs guys!


----------



## bxstylez

i think i have a pretty low SN as well......
just not as low as Tempest_UK =/



 




 

 




 

 



.


----------



## Akubra

FredericoFreire said:


> I'm looking to buy a M6 and have a few questions to ask. :thinking:
> 
> Is the M6 with flat bezel still in production? Or there are only the scalloped and crenallated being made?
> 
> How should look the package/box that comes with the flat bezel M6? The M6 enclosure has ever changed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any inputs guys!



The flat bezel version is not in production anymore. The current models either have the scalloped or crenellated bezels that you`ve mentioned.
If you want a flat bezel version, you might want to try Ebay or the marketplace. 

When I got my M6 two years ago, I really wanted a flat bezel version, but ended up with a scalloped one. But to be quite honest, I think that by now I prefer that version to the flat bezel one. I`m not a fan of the crenellated one at all.


----------



## cl0123

Akubra said:


> The flat bezel version is not in production anymore.



Wow! This is an M6 history thread. Now I wonder if someone would discover an M5, or M6's pre-prototype, the grand-daddy of them all? 

I just realized the first M6 I got from the CPF MarketPlace is a pre-2004 model and is no longer in production. It has a flat-rim on the bezel as well as four numerals in the serial number A00XXXX. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Illum

bxstylez said:


> i think i have a pretty low SN as well......
> just not as low as Tempest_UK =/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



oh man...variations on variations
a magnumlight with the crosshair?
mine has a parabola...

ooh, I'm glad this thread got resurrected:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

cl0123 said:


> Now I wonder if someone would discover an M5, or M6's pre-prototype, the grand-daddy of them all?


I am not aware of there ever having been an M5 (five-SF123A batteries) in prototype form or even as just a concept.

The M6 proto-type has been shown here - called the M2 and in Black HA. Looks the same as the M6.


----------



## Team Member

Today I got a M6 body with one bare side...







Kinda neat


----------



## Kiessling

Glad it arrived safely 
Looks way better in your pic than I remember it. 
bernie


----------



## Illum

Team Member said:


> Today I got a M6 body with one bare side...
> Kinda neat




WHAT THE.... @#$%?!
:wow: :kewlpics:

must be one of those M6 bodies PK picked up to admire his own design then forgot to put it back in the conveyor belt to the engraving machines


----------



## Solscud007

Yes that is apparently a defect. Please ship the defective M6 to me and I will see to it that it gets corrected haha.

I remember my autoshop teacher had a Snap-On tool that didnt have the size stamped on it. The Snap-On representative was always trying to get it from him haha.


Ok guys,

I found these images from the Catalogs. 

From the 2002 Catalog
Page 16 Blank M6






Page 55 Magnumlight







Page 57 Surefire logo with "crosshairs"








2003 Catalog

Page 32 Millennium Series 
--------+--------
M6







Page 33
Millennium Series M6






Same page: Millennium Series M5







2004 Catalog
Page 55 Millennium Series M6


----------



## Tempest UK

Team Member said:


> Today I got a M6 body with one bare side...



Very cool 

What's on the other side?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

you should send it to PK and have him engrave his full signature on it, and the initials on the head


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Illum_the_nation said:


> *logo, no doubt...theres no way surefire would forget that*


 



I'm gonna have to disagree....

I have *No* engraving/Laser etching on *Z2/6P/9P/A2/L2/E1e/C3* bodies...maybe more.:thinking: I certainly know they wern't supposed to get out, but somehow they did.:shrug:
There was also an E2e/L4 body that sold recently in Custom B/S/T

I sold the E2e bodies with no engravings and am kicking myself in the *** for doing it now.

I'll try to post pics after I move into the new house.

Back on topic...All these M6's are so nice!!


----------



## Illum

DaFABRICATA, I was referring to the M6, surefires biggest pride and joy 

but yeah, I wasn't thinking


----------



## Tempest UK

Kiessling - how did you come across the blank M6?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Team Member

Tempest UK said:


> Very cool
> 
> What's on the other side?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest




:naughty: This my friend...


----------



## Kiessling

Don McGizmo sold it to me some time ago. I have no idea how long it was in his possession and how he aqquired it.
bernie


----------



## Tempest UK

It's building up quite a history then. Somewhat trumps my blank 6Ps.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling

For the history books then:

The original head of this one was modded by Don with 7xCree XR-E and is currently in my possession.


----------



## Illum

nevermind!


----------



## roadie

:sick2:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Might as well add the Black HA M2 Magnum Light to this thread.....even though it was never produced, it's still a thing of beauty...


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA said:


> Might as well add the Black HA M2 Magnum Light to this thread.....even though it was never produced, it's still a thing of beauty...


Look! They even thought ahead to leave a space for the "T" in MagnumTLight!!


----------



## Jeweler

Illum_the_nation said:


> for those who might be looking for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labeled M6, theres one going for $260 paypal here
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=189028
> 
> I wanted another m6, but I want the latest label...not that it makes any difference



Thanks for the plug Illum the nation but after finding a FM 3x17670 holder last night I decided to keep my M6. I plan on putting in my FM MN bi pin lamp holder and an 1185 and enjoy this torch. I noticed early in this thread people talking about this style M6, is it somewhat uncommon?
Thanks for any info
Jim


----------



## Illum

Jeweler said:


> Thanks for the plug Illum the nation but after finding a FM 3x17670 holder last night I decided to keep my M6. I plan on putting in my FM MN bi pin lamp holder and an 1185 and enjoy this torch. I noticed early in this thread people talking about this style M6, is it somewhat uncommon?
> Thanks for any info
> Jim



alright, I've removed my post. 

well...the newest version of the M6 is the "M6 Guardian" body


Team Member said:


>



the Millennium Series
-------------------
M6

dates back to 2003 according to the catalogs: see https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2556084&postcount=102

some pictures referencing the progress
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2724564&postcount=150

I think its best if you reread the entire thread, if your picky enough to consider collecting former surefire models, you may never consider selling that M6 again


----------



## Jeweler

Illum the nation I was sincere about the thank you for the plug on my sale. I have read the thread and am aware what my M6 is, that's why I put it up for sale. I am more of a user and not so much a collector of unused shelf queens. I thought someone might have wanted to add it to there collection. When that didn't happen I figured it should be used for what it was born for. So unless something happen's, that's what I intend the future of this torch will be. Thank you again for the plug and the information. 
Jim


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFAB officially wins the thread with the black M2 body. Shame there isn't a matching TurboHead and tailcap, though.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51

I suppose he could get an anodiser to strip the HA from a turbohead and tailcap, and re-do it in HA BK? That would be uber-smart!


----------



## Size15's

I forget at the moment who I'm hosting this photo for... I don't have these though...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

THANK YOU SIZE15's!!!

I couldn't find that picture...glad you posted it.

Like DM51 said... I do plan to send one of my 
KT4's and M6 Tailcaps in to get them black
anodized. 

It's only the right thing to do.


----------



## Illum

DaFABRICATA said:


> THANK YOU SIZE15's!!!
> 
> I couldn't find that picture...glad you posted it.
> 
> Like DM51 said... I do plan to send one of my
> KT4's and M6 Tailcaps in to get them black
> anodized.
> 
> It's only the right thing to do.



_*what*_?! why black? why not purple?:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

Purple is lame. :nana:


----------



## roadie

Purple? eeeks

why not red ....


----------



## Size15's

roadie said:


> Purple? eeeks
> 
> why not red ....


Why not indeed.


----------



## CLHC

Had this one since SureFire debuted it.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Illum_the_nation said:


> _*what*_?! why black? why not purple?:twothumbs


 

Actually if I did go for a complete color change, I would strip an HA M6 and have it done in Orange Anodizing...some might not like it, but I think it would look bad-***!

I wonder if I could send it back to Surefire to have it Laser Engraved again...if not, I'm sure some place could do it.
Maybe not the Surefire Logo and other brandings, but something custom:naughty:


----------



## Size15's

I agree - orange would be cool. Also, I'm sure if wouldn't take a specialist laser etching machine to laser etch the reanodised finish. SureFire's HA takes a more powerful laser than is required for normal anodising from what I recall.


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFAB - where are you getting the re-anodizing done?

Orange would be very cool...or maybe a nice shade of blue...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## willrx

CLHC said:


> Had this one since SureFire debuted it.



Nice specimen. Even nicer that you've had it since the beginning. Do you remember what year? Still have the box, etc.?


----------



## willrx

Your serial number is close to the M6 in post #142.


----------



## willrx

Ok, back on topic. It would be interesting to see if one of the resident photoshop experts could create an M6 in orange or gold, etc.


----------



## greenLED

Speaking of M6, I realized last night that one is used in the move Transformers (when the kid is looking for the glasses, his dad uses an M6 to look around the house).

/highjack


----------



## gchronis

Hi all,

I'm considering buying my first M6. Serial number is A016736. Does anyone have any idea how old it is? I has M6-CB Combatlight on the box and it says Millennium M6 Guardian. Is there going to be any significant difference between this and the latest B numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## Illumination

Patriot36 said:


> Here are the 5 main different versions of lights marked "M6" There are subcategories for the GUARDIAN, but all the them have the same words etched.
> 
> 
> Millennium Series
> M6 MAGNUM*T*LIGHT
> 
> Millennium Series
> M6 MAGNUMLIGHT
> 
> Millennium Series M6 (straight across)
> 
> Millennium Series (stepped, as I refer to it)
> M6
> 
> Millenium Special Operations Series
> M6 GUARDIAN



Is in the order of the lights introduction? I just read the whole thread but didn't see the 4 versions of the Guardian identified...does anyone know?


----------



## greenLED

gchronis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering buying my first M6. Serial number is A016736. Does anyone have any idea how old it is? I has M6-CB Combatlight on the box and it says Millennium M6 Guardian. Is there going to be any significant difference between this and the latest B numbers?
> 
> Thanks!


We've come to the conclusion that serial numbers are no indication of vintage when it comes to SF lights. 

All I can say is: buy it!


----------



## jumpstat

The newer lites are somewhat darker in shade, almost black IMO. I saw them at a dealer here in Malaysia.


----------



## Illum

greenLED said:


> Speaking of M6, I realized last night that one is used in the move Transformers (when the kid is looking for the glasses, his dad uses an M6 to look around the house).
> 
> /highjack


you are correct Dr.
heres some screenshots to backup that idea: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2294478&postcount=232


----------



## Patriot

Illumination said:


> Is in the order of the lights introduction? I just read the whole thread but didn't see the 4 versions of the Guardian identified...does anyone know?




Yes, that's basically the order according to the serial number research I've done with a couple other CPFers. 

Actually there are 5 *main* versions but from the outward appearance only the lettering designation is different so it's fairly subtle. If you look back through the pictures you'll see the 5 variations. In my pic below there are 3 print variations. The other two can be found on page 5 of this thread. 








The other 5 *minor *variations are the:

MAGNUMTLIGHT with crosshairs on opposite side
MAGNUMLIGHT with crosshairs on opposite side
MAGNUMLIGHT with plain side bar
MAGNUMLIGHT M5 (misprint?)
MAGNUM LIGHT M2 (which really wasn't ever a complete M6 as we know it)


----------



## Patriot

I recently purchased 2 more M6's from CPF members for a total of 7 and I'm beginning to think that I have a problem.  At least I can try to convince myself that there's some kind of justification since there are these difference variations. 



EDIT: Second part of post moved to the appropriate thread.


----------



## Patriot

The latest batch including the FM Megalenium which is so superb that if someone would have told me it was a Surefire prototype I'd have never known the difference. The M6 4th from the left with blank side used to be Mcgizmo's, then Kiessling's, then Team Member's and now mine.


----------



## DM51

Very good to see your Sure-Five-mega-6-alennium in there with the others. It really does look a top-quality item - I can't wait to receive mine.

But... er... the *size* of that pic...


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> Very good to see your Sure-Five-mega-6-alennium in there with the others. It really does look a top-quality item - I can't wait to receive mine.
> 
> But... er... the *size* of that pic...






Oops...sorry. It was just a setting in Photobucket that I didn't realize I clicked. My mistake  Fixed.


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> Very good to see your Sure-Five-mega-6-alennium in there with the others. It really does look a top-quality item - I can't wait to receive mine.




One of the things I noticed right away was the extra heft with the "6-alennium" body and 3 x 18650's. I don't even have a switch in mine yet but it feels much beefier than stock. Knowing your taste in lights I think you'll like this too.


----------



## Mike.Austin

DM51 said:


> Very good to see your Sure-Five-mega-6-alennium in there with the others. It really does look a top-quality item - I can't wait to receive mine.
> 
> But... er... the *size* of that pic...



Wow..I agree...what a piece of craftsmanship...one of these days...


----------



## EV_007

Stop with the M6 porn already..... LOL NO! Keep going.


----------



## Team Member

Patriot said:


> The latest batch including the FM Megalenium which is so superb that if someone would have told me it was a Surefire prototype I'd have never known the difference. The M6 4th from the left with blank side used to be Mcgizmo's, then Kiessling's, then Team Member's and now mine.




*O_M_G!!!!!*

That was an impressing picture there!!!

The blank sided M6 has really come to the right family Patriot!!
But you know that when you have come this far in your M6 collection there is really no end...:naughty:

And I´m glad that you liked it.


----------



## Patriot

Team Member said:


> *O_M_G!!!!!*
> 
> That was an impressing picture there!!!
> 
> The blank sided M6 has really come to the right family Patriot!!
> But you know that when you have come this far in your M6 collection there is really no end...:naughty:
> 
> And I´m glad that you liked it.




And thanks again Team Member. I really like this light a bunch. That was an enjoyable transaction. :thumbsup: 

As far as the "no end" thing goes....well yes and no. Yes there's hardly any end to all the different configurations of body/head, batteries/bulbs, incan/LED, etc. "No" from the perspective that there are only two that I don't have. That's the "Millenium Series M6" (non-stepped like ttrans97's) and the Magnum*T*Light. Those two are perhaps the most rare next to the plain sided one from you but maybe some day those too will expand the family.


----------



## Patriot

Mike.Austin said:


> Wow..I agree...what a piece of craftsmanship...one of these days...




If at all possible get the body and and tailcap now Mike, since you don't know how long they'll be around. In the mean time some different switch options might unfold and then you can keep and eye out for a KT4 head at a bargain.

Theoretically you could put one together for about $250 which is less than the going rate for most of the used M6 prices of $300-$350


----------



## Sean

I've had two M6's over the years. One just said M6 and the other said Magnumlight.


----------



## junmae

Whats the difference between millennium series and magnumlight series? I saw a m6 guardian "millennium" series for sale that I really wanna get. Is it legit if it's a guardian with the millennium series on it?


----------



## junmae

sorry. mistake please ignore this post


----------



## junmae

Patriot said:


> If at all possible get the body and and tailcap now Mike, since you don't know how long they'll be around. In the mean time some different switch options might unfold and then you can keep and eye out for a KT4 head at a bargain.
> 
> Theoretically you could put one together for about $250 which is less than the going rate for most of the used M6 prices of $300-$350



do they sell replacement caps if your button wears off? I heard surefire doesn't cover that part with their warranty.


----------



## Patriot

junmae said:


> do they sell replacement caps if your button wears off? I heard surefire doesn't cover that part with their warranty.




The paragraph that you quoted me in was referring to the acquisition of the FM megallenium body and tail cap, not the actual rubber switch cover... but, since you're talking about the switch cover, yes, they're available and not hard to replace. If you sent your light in SF would likely cover it under warranty, since that's just how Surefire is.


----------



## Size15's

Actually, the rubber switch boots of SureFire TailCaps are not covered by "if it breaks they'll fix it". Worn through rubber switch boots are consider consumables (just like vehicle tyres).
The whole TailCap must be replaced. If this is the case with your M6 then a call to SureFire is most certainly the best way to go.
At their option SureFire may decide replace the whole TailCap or ask you to send the TailCap back for them to replace it or the rubber switch boot themselves. I don't suppose it's a very regular occurrence so definitely worth calling SureFire and talking to them.


----------



## junmae

I love your collection of m6's Patriot! I think I just jizzed my pants :O hahah. Hopefully I won't have to worry about the rubber switch boot for a while, thanks guys! Will contact SF if I need to .

I wish they would look like these...





I like that shiny chrome kinda look more. Oh well...waiting on my scallop bevelled m6!  can't wait!!!


----------



## junmae

Patriot said:


> The latest batch including the FM Megalenium which is so superb that if someone would have told me it was a Surefire prototype I'd have never known the difference. The M6 4th from the left with blank side used to be Mcgizmo's, then Kiessling's, then Team Member's and now mine.



Hey Patriot, where did you get those chrome tipped bezels from? they are very sexy! Are the more narrow head parts for different uses or just for looks?


----------



## Patriot

junmae said:


> Hey Patriot, where did you get those chrome tipped bezels from? they are very sexy! Are the more narrow head parts for different uses or just for looks?




They were once available from member RPM and are polished titanium.

The "narrow" heads are from 3 cell M-series lights like the M3 and L6 which share the same threads as the M6. The working voltage for both lights is the same.


----------



## willrx

Better late than never....


----------



## Illum

willrx, I think you raised the bar a little too high on those pics

getting there 




its a heavy [email protected]#$%r to EDC, which is why I bought a M3T body to run the KL6, its an awesome thrower with a CREE XRE

the "ML6" is by bedstand light, CREE MCE

the "Millennium Series M6" is my 3x17670 1185 light, I placed it up for sale but before its sold, its my "showoff light" on public grounds


----------



## willrx

Illum,
Thanks for the kind words and sharing the info regarding the MCE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Holy cow Willrx, you've got the only two that I don't have! 

A thumbs up for each one. :twothumbs

Thanks for sharing them. 




Illum, you have a non-stepped version just like Willrx's, so you also have one that I don't have. I saw one a while back in the marketplace and made a very positive comment about the version he was selling but didn't torture myself by visiting back. I just couldn't justify the money at the time for what would be for me a pure collectible. Someday I'd like to follow up and complete my collection though. I fiddle around with the M6's all the time though. I really get a kick out of experimenting with different combinations.


----------



## DM51

Great line-up, willrx! They all look in pristine condition, too.


----------



## willrx

Thanks gents. You are all too kind.


----------



## Illum

Patriot said:


> Illum, you have a non-stepped version just like Willrx's, so you also have one that I don't have.



non-stepped, oh...if you have the newer version I'd like to trade. I bought my second body for the purpose of being a user...then I saw it and I thought "oh dear, two shelf queens"


----------



## Patriot

Illum said:


> non-stepped, oh...if you have the newer version I'd like to trade. I bought my second body for the purpose of being a user...then I saw it and I thought "oh dear, two shelf queens"




Um.....I think I'd like to do that actually. See my light on the far right with the M3 head on it.....It's brand stinkin new, not a mark on it. Serial # is 17,671 I believe, so it's going to be the newest text. The opposite side looks exactly like the M6 directly to the left of it.

Going from memory so it could be 17,761.

How's the body on your non-stepped light? Looks pretty good from the pictures. At least I can't see any marks on it.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Damn!!! theres some nice lights in this thread!!*:twothumbs

I'll likely be selling my beloved Black HA M2 Magnum Light body this weekend..:sigh::mecry:
It won't be cheap, but it's a "must have" for the true collector...:naughty:...I really don't care if it sells or not, but I figure I might put it out there to give someone a chance at it. It's the only one I've ever seen..


----------



## Illum

Patriot said:


> Um.....I think I'd like to do that actually. See my light on the far right with the M3 head on it.....It's brand stinkin new, not a mark on it. Serial # is 17,671 I believe, so it's going to be the newest text. The opposite side looks exactly like the M6 directly to the left of it.
> 
> Going from memory so it could be 17,761.
> 
> How's the body on your non-stepped light? Looks pretty good from the pictures. At least I can't see any marks on it.





 
there are certain dings, however, to the tailcap and head only and none on the body



 

 




 



might be good to note that the body has only one o-ring on each side, while there are slots for two I'm pretty sure both on my M6s only has one set of o-rings installed


----------



## Patriot

It's gorgeous, let's do it. I just got your PM so we'll take it up there.


----------



## Patriot

Thanks for those pics btw Illum. Here is yours...


----------



## Illum

aww, now I feel bad...
the threads on your upcoming body aren't exactly cleaned that thorough:candle:


----------



## Patriot

No worries man. It took 5 seconds with a clean terrycloth.  You should have it Friday. Btw, I really do like the writing on the Guardian with the patent numbers and all but I still have two of that style left and would rather just have the variety. I haven't been able to dish out the money for any new ones so the trade worked out great.


----------



## Illum

glad you received it safely, you know that brand spankin new body you sent me will grab a few dings right?


----------



## Patriot

Illum said:


> glad you received it safely, you know that brand spankin new body you sent me will grab a few dings right?



Oh yeah, you said it would be a user so no worries.


----------



## JTElectric

Sorry for the Necrobump, but I'm not finding any pics with an M6 like mine....I see Illum made mention of the "MilleNium Spec. Ops. Series" in page 4 (or 5) but don't see any pics matching that light. The only other pic I've seen of a light like mine is the 2006 catalog, has a pic of an M6 by itself that is marked this way. Maybe it's fairly common, maybe not, but I'd love some input! Great history in this thread!


----------



## torcher

Here's mine . I remember buying it pretty early on .


----------



## ebow86

ttran97 said:


> I see what you mean, Al. Looks like they're different materials and the oldest one has a slightly different design.
> 
> From L to R: MagnumLight, Millennium Series, Guardian


 
Hmm, need some clarification here. I just received an M6, the newest version. My tailcap shows the typical www.surefire.com on it, yet my tailcap is exactly like the one on the farthest left, the supposedly first generation one.:thinking: Number 1 and number 3 look very similar, but the coloring of the internals is different, mine's colored like the first one on the left, which is supposed to be from the very first generation, yet my tailcap obviously isn't because of the www.surefire.com imprinted on it.


----------



## Size15's

The colour is simply the clear-coat chem-film so don't worry about that.


----------



## ebow86

Ok, good to know.


----------

